

Congress passes cellphone unlocking legislation - sinak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/07/25/congress-passes-cellphone-unlocking-legislation/

======
mncolinlee
It is no "quirk" of the DMCA that you cannot remove software locks. It was the
entire point of the DMCA. Anyone who has read the text knows that.

~~~
sinak
The point of §1201 of the DMCA was to prevent piracy by preventing
circumvention of DRM. It wasn't meant to be used to lock down cell phones. So
in some ways, it is a quirk. In other ways not.

